

The Vault: an incredible web series, made by two guys outside of work - sage_joch
http://www.youtube.com/user/VaultShow?feature=watch

======
sage_joch
I just discovered this today and was blown away. I thought HN might find it
interesting because 1. the show itself is one of the best I've seen, and 2. I
think the big content companies of the future will start exactly where these
guys are starting now. This show in particular is getting close to reaching a
critical mass, and I suspect the people making it will be quitting their day
jobs in the near future. Note I'm not affiliated with them in any way, so this
is just speculation.

